# Serving the devil



## chefcomesback (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok , not literally but if I do this it is going to feel like it. So , out of the blue one massive food related company inquires about our property and they want to have their corporate dinner with us. I believe in old school farming, sustainability ,organic foods , self sufficiency and slow food.These guys represent everything against my beliefs and tastes. If they end up coming over I may even sneak up a small clip of Food Inc. to the projectors. What do you guys think? how would you feel if you were serving them?


----------



## ecchef (Nov 21, 2013)

Challenged. Just because they represent (and have sold their souls) to the Dark Side, I'll bet they don't eat the crap they peddle. Menu all the products as sustainable, organic, whatever the actual case may be...include the growers name... Make little chocolate "Slow Food" snails to garnish the dessert plates.

Be yourself and impress the hell outta them! :thumbsup:


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 21, 2013)

Or I could find a meat that proudly has their logo on the box and serve it to them and watch them eat. "come on , you know what 's in it.. " enjoy:scared4:


----------



## mano (Nov 21, 2013)

> how would you feel if you were serving them?



I'd feel lucky as hell they want to spend lots of their big corporate bucks at my resto. I'd find out what they want, exceed their expectations and hope they keep coming back.

Trying to make "a point" is taking careful aim before shooting yourself in the foot.


Sorry to be a buzzkill, but you asked!


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 21, 2013)

^^

Chef. Take full advantage of this opportunity, never forget what or why you have worked so hard to achieve. Now that your there, reap the rewards and do so with excellence!! Just sayin. 

God bless!!


----------



## Lefty (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, kill them with kindness, make them wish they were part of what you do. Impress the hell out of them, make them eat their hats, and slip some Visine into the most annoying guy's drink.


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, this is an opportunity for you to show them something different. If the difference is that big, then it should be obvious, and they should be able to see it. Perhaps seeing the difference will be the beginning of a change in thinking. Perhaps not. Maybe you have the opportunity to engage in conversation with them. But if they are your customers, you should strive to serve them the best you can, in a way that is consistent with how you run your restaurant.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 21, 2013)

I had something similar happen recently. A business I strongly disagreed with. I just smiled and served them. I kind of wish I hadn't though. If it is the huge evil company I think it is, then I can't blame you being weary. I don't even like their trucks coming to the bakery next door to my restaurant.


----------



## Sambal (Nov 21, 2013)

mano said:


> Trying to make "a point" is taking careful aim before shooting yourself in the foot.



I agree with ^^^.

Kill 'em - but with excellence in what you do best, food, service, ambience.
There's more than one way to skin a cat as the saying goes.


----------



## hobbitling (Nov 21, 2013)

If you made them a meal entirely out of their own disgusting products, Would they be hypocrites enough to complain? 

Not that I recommend that, unless you're ok with getting fired.


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 23, 2013)

These guys are "the devil " . So evil that they don't mind modifying the genes of the seeds so after a single crop your produce doesn't yield any seedlings and kills it self so you have to buy another lot of seeds from these devils. Usually I meet with the client when we do tastings prior to the event and explain my philosophy of cooking and use of local ingredients but this one will be really though. I have no doubt they will be blown away with what we serve but seeing these guys in my neck of the woods bothers me. I don't expect any of them to feel guilt in what they do or change their perception .They will be still bribing the governments in one form or other to pass laws to give them free pass and ruining the lives thousands of poor farmers and millions of not so important lives with their products. I am happy Australia is free of GMO's and it bothers the crap out of me when people defend GMO's for being more efficient product versus organic or more conventional methods of farming and produce.I will keep you updated ,I will try not to get fired


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm not telling you too but I would get fired. I would serve them exactly what they serve others. No matter how well they're treated and how good the meal and service are it won't do a thing to change their thinking or practices. People like that don't deserve my best.


----------



## daveb (Nov 23, 2013)

No matter how poorly they're treated and how bad the meal and service are it won't do a thing to change their thinking or practices. On that day they are your customers and certainly deserve your best.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 23, 2013)

I wouldn't expect to change their thinking or practices with one meal. But they don't deserve my best and a great experience and time of enjoyment provided by me just because they have money in their pockets made from ruining many lives.


----------



## mano (Nov 23, 2013)

bahamaroot said:


> But they don't deserve my best and a great experience and time of enjoyment provided by me just because they have money in their pockets made from ruining many lives.



That's plain unprofessional. Everyone I see in my office, pro bono, severe a$$hole personality disorder or wife abuser gets my best. If I can't get past my personal feelings, say with a child sexual predator, I won't see them.

To the OP. If you're not in a position to say no to them, shove the money you made in your pocket and get absolution from a priest.


----------



## wenus2 (Nov 23, 2013)

Don't kid yourself into thinking all the rest of your clients are angels...
Or that they chose your restaurant without any of them having already eaten there.

Perhaps the hostess should run background checks on all prospective diners.


----------

